
WindowsLies/BlockWindows - chopin
https://github.com/WindowsLies/BlockWindows
======
smt88
It seems incredibly risky to block Microsoft hosts and stop updating Windows.
I'd rather Microsoft abused my machine than an attacker.

I'm also curious: if someone has the privileges to run something like this,
they're probably not under the thumb of an IT department, so why not switch to
OS X or Linux?

~~~
sz4kerto
Maybe this is suprising to the HN crowd, but there are many people who would
never want to move to OSX from Windows (or Linux). I had to use OSX for two
years, the only compelling part of it is the proper *nix shell, other than
that, it was very unconvenient (and slow) for me (on a top-end MBP).

~~~
alimbada
Agreed. I've used Windows since 3.1 (MS-DOS before that) and I bought a
Macbook a few years ago to learn iOS development. I dabbled with Linux as a
desktop OS for a few years too (but that's another story for another time...).

As a generally keyboard-centric user I've found OS X to be awful. Inconsistent
behaviour when using Cmd+Tab (which switches to most recently used app) versus
Cmd+` (which cycles through app windows instead) is frustrating to say the
least. Finder is vastly inferior to Windows Explorer and I find myself
dropping into the shell way too much just to do simple file management tasks
(cut and paste anyone?). Being unable to tile, snap or maximise windows is
also rather frustrating; yes, you can fullscreen an app and yes, you can drag
and drop another window onto a fullscreen app [in El Capitan] to tile them
side by side but that's so clunky it's almost a joke when on Windows I can
hold down the Win key and use the arrow keys to snap windows to the screen
edges.

I could go on, but I'll stop there...

------
akerro
Does it install Linux?

~~~
aexaey
That would be next version of this.

------
dogma1138
Hmm lets see... Autochk\Proxy (acproxy.dll) - Proxy Auto Config, also provides
uPNP services for NAT traversal, could cause issues if you have a system proxy
configured, some applications (mainly games) might also experience NAT
traversal issues, IIRC Steamworks games like CS:GO/CS:S use it for NAT
traversal.

Disables quite a few Media Center services including services that are needed
if you are using your PC for HTPC or consuming some services Netflix's
Silverlight player used to use ehDRMInit not sure if this is still the case.

It uninstalls several performance and compatibility updates, as well as
updates to Windows Update itself which might actually prevent you from
receiving updates properly.

Host block, well blocks MSN, bing, Skype and some other services which
probably have nothing to do with Windows Telemetry, and worse has a script
that actually modifies the routes on your machine which are going to be
horrible to debug, not to mention outright stupid.

echo block www.microsoft.com route -p add 184.31.194.59/32 127.0.0.1

Seriously?

------
mariusmg
Don't block Windows updates. Don't be retarded.

------
mattkrea
Just stop using Windows. If you don't play PC games there is little reason to
still be using it.

~~~
errozero
There is lots of Windows only software that people rely on other than games.

~~~
mattkrea
I'm more referring to the people that might look at this and say, "Oh, this
looks great. Let me run this." If you have that much of a problem with Windows
(as I do) just don't run it--not just a general comment on Windows.

------
alimbada
"M$"? Is the author 12?

~~~
aexaey
Impossible. "M$" spelling is an artefact of at least 10-15 years ago. And
author should have been at least 12 back then to pick this up.

Regardless, author does have a valid point here, despite somewhat puerile
literary style.

